# WebCam Video Capturen (linux)



## vrcat (24. Oktober 2007)

hallo zusammen, ich bin derzeit am durchsuchen des webs nach projekten oder frameworks um unter linux auf die bildinformationen einer webcam zuzugreifen. mit gqcam kann ich mir die bilder schonmal ankucken sollte also funktionieren. nun habe ich aber keinen schimmer wie ich das Device /dev/video0 dazu bekomme mir die daten zu geben die ich benötige. 
da ich nun nach längerem such nichts gefunden habe wende ich mich an euch und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## DDSD (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe so ca. das gleiche Problem. Zwar weiß ich, dass man das ganze mit v4l (video4linux) umsetzen kann und ich schaffe es auch, die Daten der Webcam (also Name und min. / max. BIldgröße) zu ermitteln, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich dann ein Bild speichern bzw. anzeigen lassen kann. Bin da noch überhaupt nicht draufgekommen 
Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## Martin Schroeder (1. September 2008)

Moin moin!
Ich würde auch gerne wissen, wie man soetwas macht. (Entschuldigung für die Wiederbelebung des Threads)
Kennt jemand Tutorials oä?


----------

